
CE+T Power's Red Electrical Devils Win Google's $1M Little Box Challenge - dsr12
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/02/and-winner-of-1-million-little-box.html
======
ChuckMcM
Wow, that just blows me away. Setting them up in a grid tie configuration
would make for a very cost effective field of solar collectors. You would
achieve 100% on time with the ability to work on any 2KW chunk at any time.

Honestly I didn't think it was possible to meet the specs of the Little Box
challenge and here these guys exceeded them by 3x.

